# Get Snapping Pet Photo Competition



## catsandcanines (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm running a pet photo competition on my website. You can view full details on the sites blog: Get Snapping Pet Photo Competition


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

Some lovely pics entered. Shared it on my FB page x


----------



## catsandcanines (Dec 9, 2010)

We have 2 winners: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35791544.80465.138756549511791&type=1&theater

One of the winners we contacted, the email bounced back so could the human of the dog winning photo (Cecilia and Angel) contact us at info[at]catsandcanines.co.uk

Thank you


----------

